# DIY Adjustable Squat Box



## darksidefitness (Jan 7, 2013)

DIY Adjustable Squat Box

    * Found this online...I know someone in here will benefit from this. I going to post photos of my box...and yes, measure every piece of wood to verified that your measurements are correct. Enjoy!

    DIY Adjustable Squat Box

    This box is 24 x 26” with three layers. The first layer stands 9” tall, the second is 3.5” tall, and the third is 2.5” tall. Total that gives me 15 inches, which is perfect for what I need. If you want something taller, you can just add a couple more inches to one of the boxes or make another box.

    Supplies

    (6) 2 x 6” at 26 inches long
    (9) 2 x 6” at 24 inches long
    (3) 2 x 6” at 20 inches long
    (6) 1 x 6” at 26 inches long
    (6) 1 x 4” at 26 inches long

    Electric drill

    Box of 2” screws


    Base Box

    1. Secure together two 26” 2 x 6’s and three 20” 2 x 6’s in a rectangle like this:

    This is the bottom of the base box base. Say that three times fast.


    2. Next, lay three 24” 2 x 6’s across the top running in the same direction as the 20” pieces.
    3. Secure them in place with screws.
    4. Last, place three 26” 2 x 6’s over the second layer running in the same direction as the 26” wood on the bottom.
    5. Secure them together with screws. Your final box should look something like this:

    9″ squat box



    3.5” Box

    1. Lay two 26” 1 x 6’s flat and lay three 24” 2 x 6’s across the bottom two boards in the opposite direction.
    2. Secure them with screws.
    3. Next, place four 26” 1 x 6’s across the 2 x 6’s. Secure them in place with screws. Your box will look like this:

    3.5″ box add-on



    2.5” Box

    1. Lay three 24” 2 x 6’s flat on the ground. Place six 26” 1 x 4’s across the bottom boards. Secure them in place with screws. Your box will look like this:


    2.5″ box add-on

    Now you have three different box heights to create a low box, parallel box, and high box. For hip thrusts, I use the 9” box and 3.5” box to create a 12.5” height. To protect my back, I simply lay an exercise mat over top of it like this:

    Perfect for hip thrusts


    The reason I went to the feed store was not to find chickens, but to look for foam rubber mats to layer over the boxes so they don’t slip during hip thrusts.
    I didn’t find any, but these boxes are pretty heavy. To prevent sliding for hip thrusts, you can push them against a wall or rack. Another option is to place rubber grips on the bottoms of each:

    Try placing rubber grips on the bottom of each box to secure it when stacked for hip thrusts.



    To make higher boxes, you have several options. You can add another layer of 2 x 6’s to the bottom box, you can add another layer of 1 x 6’s to the second or third box, or you can build additional boxes.

    These adjustable boxes work well for low, high, and parallel box squats, various heights of step ups, deficit deadlifts, hip thrusts, feet-elevated glute bridge, deficit lunges, single leg squats, low plyo box jumps, just to name a few exercises.

    I wouldn’t recommend these for high plyo jumps (ones where you are reaching close to your limit of height) because you can easily tear your shins up. Slanted boxes are better for these and I found a great tutorial on this site.


    ***Notes from the writer: You are probably wondering why I didn’t come up with boxes that measure 10″, 4″, and 3″ respectively. I don’t know. This is what I got when I measured the completed boxes. This just makes me think that whoever cut the orginal boards wasn’t very keen on measuring. Regardless, they are great heights for what I need


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 8, 2013)

My gym would shit if I walked in with those. I wish they'd have at least one there.


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 12, 2013)

Talk to them...of course, this type of boxes are use in hardcore gyms, home gyms and not in most franchise gym (ie Planet Fitness, Crunch, etc... But a community gym may allow you to use it. Ck my pics...


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 12, 2013)

12in. and works perfect...first layer was 9in and 2nd layer add 3 more inches. Now a nice cushion pad and ready to squat!!!:headbang:


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 13, 2013)

Years ago I built alot of own gym equipment the very same way.


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 13, 2013)

May be not the best way to start a "fancy" gym but for sure is cheap, hardcore, strong, and meet the purpose.


----------

